
Massive Email Bombs Target .Gov Addresses - ryanlol
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/08/massive-email-bombs-target-gov-addresses/
======
ryanlol
This is hilarious, a single individual can easily cripple email usage for the
entirety of the US government.

HOWTO:

Step 1) Download a bunch of publicly leaked databases, i.e.
linkedin.thecthulhu.com

Step 2) Extract .gov emails (~300k from the linkedin dump alone)

Step 3) Find a bunch of mailing lists off of google and write a script to
automatically subscribe to them, some sites make this particularly easy by
letting you subscribe to hundreds at a time.

Step 4) Fire away, tons of government employees will be having a really shitty
time trying to read their emails from there on and IT departments everywhere
will be swamped with complaints for the foreseeable future.

